# Need help on how to use fish hook remover



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok so my google/youtube kungfu is not that great. Been searching on/off I'd say for 2hrs.

Can some help me out here? I'm more a visual/video learner on things so texts on how things are done while good may not digest as well as the videos. Not sure what else to call it but the fish remover you see on a multi-tool/swiss army knife >======== that V notch thing often intergrated with a fish scaler. Now I know how a fish descaler works but how do you use that >==== notch?

Photo hw-to's and videos (more the merrier) are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hooks*

why not just use a pair of needle nose pliers is that not what most people use ,im not a fisherman but have watched plenty of tv shows where the pliars are used ,just my opinion 
tom


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't fished in ages and just remembered that V notch as being said as being a fish hook remover. Wanted to know how to use it. I figure if I hook anything out of the water and want to return it to the water I'd like to know how to remove the hook the best I can to minimize harm so the creature can heal uo better.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hooks*

i am pretty sure with the pliers u will have full control of the hook as u can get in where its hooked and roll the hook out so as to not rip the mouth or body


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

tom g said:


> i am pretty sure with the pliers u will have full control of the hook as u can get in where its hooked and roll the hook out so as to not rip the mouth or body


Thanks for the suggestion/help mate. I always keep the trusty multi on the the belt line.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I believe the notch you are referring to is just a groove for the curved part of the hook to rest. You then push the tool into the fishes mouth thus dislodging the hook. There are also plastic ones that are called disgorgers.
I always either just use needle nose pliers or hemostats. Hemostats work better because they are narrow and can reach deeper if its really down in their mouth. And if the fish doesn't have teeth I just unhook it with my hands.


----------

